# Wanted - fixed gear wheels



## dudi (30 Dec 2007)

Wheels for a fixed gear bike. 

I'll be honest, I don't want to pay much for them, but then I don't mind if they're a bit old either. 

Let me know if you have anything!


----------



## gingerwizard (23 Jan 2008)

*wheels*

Hi, i may be able to help if a manage to get some wheels off a chap elsewhere on this site, but i have some campag record gp4's which use tubs, if thats any use to you, they're old and worn but light and fast.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (14 Feb 2008)

I have a fixed rear wheel you could have for £20 or so, pm me your address and i'll find out how much it would be to post to you.


----------

